# Happy Birthday Brad Green



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Brad!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

have a happy bday


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Brad. Have a great day.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday :devil:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Indeed! Happy birthday, Brad. Enjoy the day!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Have a Good One!*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Brad!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you Brad Green! :> Hope you had a good one!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday 
Mr. Green


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks everybody, I appreciate the sentiments! Getting to the point that I hate birthdays though, last time I looked I was 25, don't know what the hell happened after that!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh man, I just noticed that the age counter got updated too! OK, now I guess it's official.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day! Wow! A half century old...er..young. Congrats!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Brad Green! I hope you had a wonderful Birthday!!*


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy belated birthday...hope you had a great one!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday, sorry I missed this one!


----------

